# Bachlauf selber bauen?



## hunny (23. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte bei meinem Teich noch gerne einen Bachlauf haben. Ich habe nun die bekannten Firmenseiten sowie Ebay durchsucht und festgestellt das das wohl eine ziemlich teure Sache ist. Ich bräuchte Elemente für ca. 2,5 Meter. Hat einer von Euch solche Elemente schon einmal selber gebaut uóder kann mir Tipps geben wie man das anstellt? Ich denke das das wohl erheblich billiger wird wenn man da selber Hand anlegt oder ist das ein Trugschluss?

Grüße Volker


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo Volker,

bei 25 Metern würde ich den Bachlauf überhaupt nicht mit Elementen bauen, sondern mit Folie. Erstens viel einfacher, zweitens viel flexibler, drittens weniger Chancen, gleich Fehler einzubauen.


----------



## hunny (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo,
sorry da ist mir ein " Komma " abhanden gekommen ! :beten Ich meinte 2,5 Meter 

Grüße Volker


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Macht nix - würd ich trotzdem mit Folie bauen.


----------



## hunny (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Jo mit Folie habe ich schon versucht, aber es haut einfach nicht hin - mir läuft immer wieder Wasser an verschieden Stellen an den Seiten herraus. Irgendwie bin ich dann wohl zu blöd....


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Du musst ein wenig tiefer graben und die Folie am Rand senkrecht hoch stehen lassen. Dann klapp das schon.

Wenn du durch die Bachlauf Elemente zu viel Wasser fließen lässt, laufen die auch über.


----------



## hunny (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Ja wenn ich es tiefer einbaue sieht man ja die häßlich Folie und das ist genau das was ich nicht möchte...


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Die hochstehende Folie lässt sich mit Steinen doch gut kaschieren.
Es gibt auch nicht nur schwarze Folie, dunkelgrün oder braun könnte da schon unauffälliger aussehen.


----------



## hunny (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Habe ich schon probiert - siehe mein Album! Irgendwie mach ich da wohl etwas verkehrt!!!


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Das ist ja auch kein Bachlauf, sondern ein Rinnsaal, was bis oben hin mit Kieseln gefüllt ist. 

Die Folie muss deutlich über dem Niveau des Bachlaufs nach oben stehen. An den "hässlichen" Rand kommen dann größere Steine, die das Ende der Folie kaschieren.

Auch mit Pflanzen im Bachlauf lässt sich die Folie gut verdecken.


----------



## hunny (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*



> Das ist ja auch kein Bachlauf, sondern ein Rinnsaal, was bis oben hin mit Kieseln gefüllt ist


 unverschämtheit evil 

Hat denn hier keiner einen RICHTIGEN Bachlauf wo ich mir das mal ansehen kann???


----------



## Jense (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo,
also so schlecht sieht der Bachlauf ja nicht aus.
Hast Du schon mal an Steinfolie gedacht?
Da brauch man dann auch nicht so viel mit Kies kaschieren.
Gruß Jens


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*



hunny schrieb:


> unverschämtheit evil


hunny, das war doch nicht als Beleidigung gedacht, sondern als Ansporn. 

Auf dem Bild ist fast nur Kies zu erkennen. Das ganze ein wenig tiefer und unregelmäßig mit großen Steinen dem Wasser den Weg versperrt. Ein paar Staustufen und Windungen geben dem ganzen ein natürliches Aussehen.
Die Höhe ist doch für einen schönen Bachlauf optimal geeignet. 

Ich habe wochenlang Steine hin und hergelegt und Staustufen verändert, bis sich das Wasser so hin und hergeschlängelt hat, bis es nach Bachlauf aussah.

Etwas Folie steht oben raus und die muss man so gut es geht mit Steinen kaschieren.
Das ist nicht so einfach wie vorgefertigte Bachlaufschalen aber es sieht danach individuell aus.


----------



## hunny (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Moin Jörg,
ich hatte das auch nicht als Anmache verstanden - deshalb hatte ich ja den  dahinter gepackt!

Ich werde das noch mal mit Folie versuchen. Am besten wird es wohl sein wenn ich alles noch mal wegmache und ganz von vorne anfange. Die Steinfolie ist aber auch nicht gerade billig. Aber wahrscheinlich bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als etwas Geld auszugeben wenn es vernünftig werden soll....

Grüße hunny


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo Hunny,

die Steinfolie ist zwar praktisch, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Ich habe im Bachlauf den Boden mit ca. 2 cm Sand bedeckt. Und nein, der spült nicht weg. Und sieht viel hübscher, weil natürlicher, aus. Die Steinfolie ist immer als künstlich zu erkennen.


----------



## Piddel (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hi Hunny,

also ich finde deinen Bachlauf nicht schlecht - hätte ich auch gern.......

Vielleicht noch ein paar Mulden formen in denen sich Wasser sammeln kann und statt der Einheitsgröße an Steinen auch ein paar dickere Steine plazieren. Dazwischen die eine oder andere Pflanze setzen - Beispiele/Vorschläge  findest Du hier im Forum bestimmt -  und die ganze Anlage wirkt natürlicher.

Piddel


----------



## klaus e (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Halla Hunni,
als ich meinen "Gebirgsbach" anlegte, kannte ich das Forum noch nicht. Ist aber trotzdem gut gegangen. 
Als ich das Baufeld im von meiner Frau liebevoll bepflanzten Hang "freilegte", gab's erst mal Diskussion: "SOOOO BREIT?", "Das wächst doch später alles wieder zu!" und so in der Art. Ist denn auch ganz flott so eingetreten - Glück gehabt 
Ich habe dann den Bachlauf ausgehoben, dabei schon die "Katarakte" modeliert. In die Rinne kam Vlies, darauf die Folie - sehr breit bemessen. Die Begrenzung zu den Pflanzbereichen wurde mit Steinen hergestellt, Vlies und Folie seitlich daran hochgezogen. Auf die Folie kam dann wieder eine Lage Vlies und darauf die markanten Steine der Stufen, die mit Trasszement auf der Folie und untereinander stabilisiert wurden.Auch die "innere" seitliche Begrenzung wurde mit Steinen gebaut und an kritischen Stellen mit Ruckzuckzement fixiert. 
In die flachen Bereiche fügte ich dann grobe Kieselsteine, ausgewählte größere Steine und feinen Kies mit Sand. Das Ganze sah zu Anfang aus wie die Kaskaden beim Kasseler Herkules und meine Frau schaute grimmig ...
Nach nur wenigen Monaten war die gesamte Anlage schon prima eingewachsen und heute ist das Zusammenspiel zwischen den "Kaskaden" sowie den Moosen und Pflanzen recht harmonisch.
Also: Ran an die Baustelle, think big und den Rest machen dann die Pflanzen


----------



## Joerg (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Moin Hunny,

Es waren 2 Teufel und nur ein  

Steinfolie ist richtig teuer und lässt sich nicht so gut verlegen.
Die Optik lässt sich aber selber gut herstellen. Nimm Fließenkleber und streue dann feinen Aquarienkies drauf. Das sieht genauso aus. 

Ich hatte am Boden dann auch diesen 2mm Kies und unregelmäßig größere Kiesel und große Steine drin.

Wenn du ihn sowieso noch mal neu bauen willst, kann er auch flacher ausfallen. Kleine Kurven und Staustufen, also insgesamt etwas unregelmäßiger.

Daneben einen Steingarten oder was in der Richtung anlegen, dann ist die Folie bald zugewachsen.


----------



## hunny (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hi Leute,
super schöne Bilder habe ich da gesehen. Das setzt Ideen frei! Nur sieht er wirklich verdammt groß aus!

Es waren 2 Teufel und nur ein  - nun extra für Dich :  

Der Tipp mit dem Fliesenkleber finde ich auch richtig toll. Da könnte man erst die Folie einlegen und den Kies nachträglich einkleben. Würde es eigendlich auch gehen wenn man den Bachlauf schön formt und ihn dann einfach mit fertig Beton ausfüllt. Wenn man ein Kaninchendraht mit einlegt sollte er auch nicht reißen. Hat das schon mal jemand versucht?

Grüße hunny


----------



## klaus e (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo Hunny,
wenn du ihn mit Beton ausfüllst, isser ja wieder zu -weshalb dann die Arbeit?
Müsste morgen mal messen gehen, aber sooo grooß ist der Bach nun auch nicht. Problem war der relativ steile Hang, deshalb die "Kaskaden-Lösung", das Wasser sollte ja nicht ungehemmt in den Teich rein rauschen, sondern mehr oder weniger kontrolliert - dann klappt's auch mit den Nachbarn
Wichtig ist halt, dass die Folienränder deutlich über dem späteren Bachrand/Wasserstand stehen und dennoch gut kaschiert sein wollen. Mit den Pflanzen entwickeln sich dann über die Zeit immer wieder Dochte, die man halt trennen muss. Ich schieb im Frühjahr mal ein aktuelles Bild nach, ansonsten schau mal auf mein Profilbild -


----------



## hunny (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Mensch Klaus,
ich will den ja nicht wieder komplett mit Beton ausfüllen  Man müsse richtig festen Beton anrühren und damit die Form in der Erde nachmodelieren so ca 2 cm Dick. dann eine Schicht Silolack drauf und dann den Fliesenkleber und den Kiesel ankleben. 

Grüße hunny


----------



## Joerg (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo Hunny,
ich hab kein Problem mit der Anzahl, wenn man sich den Umgangston in manch anderen Foren ansieht.  

Das ausbetonieren macht sich gut, wenn danach große Steine darin fixiert werden sollen. Modellieren kann man mit Beton aber schon ganz gut. Ist aber nicht zwingend nötig.

Das ankleben von Kies mit Fliesenkleber hatte ich bei einer tollen Anleitung für eine Pflanzinsel aus Styrodur gesehen. Es sah so aus, als ob der Kies bis an die Ränder "angewachsen" wäre.

Damit der Bachlauf etwas natürlich aussieht, sollte man das Wasser auch fließen sehen. Bei dir verschwindet das meiste bisher zwischen den Kieseln. Ich habe lange Steine verrückt und Staustufen verändert, bis das Wasser auch gut zu sehen war.

Also etwas mehr Mut zum Chaos, das wirkt am Ende dennoch sehr beruhigend.


----------



## hunny (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo,
ich versuche immer den guten Ton zu wahren nur manchmal kommt ein Joke einfach nicht richtig an oder so wie er gemeint war. Wenn man es dann aber klären kann ist doch alles supi 

Dann werde ich das so machen mit dem Beton. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muß ich das Wasser durch große Steine bremsen - stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage wie groß der Höhenunterschied sein muss damit es vernünftig läuft. Wenn es zu steil wird ist es wohl sehr schwierig Wasser zu bremsen oder?


----------



## Joerg (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo Hunny,
ich denke bei dir ist das Gefälle recht groß. 
Alle Achtung was ihr da aufgeschüttet habt. Das wäre dann mit dem Gefälle als Gebirgsbach gut. (Ist nicht negativ gemeint )
Bei der Länge dann viele größere Steine rein, damit das Wasser ordentlich plätschert. So wie bei Klaus. 
Durch kleine Wasserfälle wirkt das sicher toll.

Ich würde eher zu einem rauschenden Wiesenbach raten. Der hat einige Windungen und Staustufen, wo das Wasser eher gemächlich verbeifließt. Dann ist ein der Beton nicht nötig, da die Steine kleiner sind.

Man muss seine Vorstellungen von einem Bach nur ordentlich umsetzen. Ein Bild als Vorlage von dem was gewünscht ist, sollte da hilfreich sein.


----------



## hunny (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo,
bin ich ja doch noch weiter gekommen mit meinem Problem Bachlauf. Werde es sobald es endlich wärmer wird dann auch in Angriff nehmen! Kann ja erstmal wieder auf die Suche nach Steinen gehen 

Grüße hunny


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo.

Bei Dir fehlt natürlich etwas das Gefälle dafür... (Wo ist denn der Teichaushub gelandet?)
aber ich möchte Dir dieses Thema als Lektüre ans Herz legen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504


----------



## hunny (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Der Teichaushub ist beim Nachbarn auf dem Feld gelandet


----------



## klaus e (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Eben mal gemessen:
Höhenunterschied Bachlauf: 1,80 m
Länge: 3,50 m
Und mein Aushub wurde Größtenteils zu Hochbeeten umgearbeitet - ich geb nicht gern was her, wofür ich teuer bezahlt habe


----------



## Koipaar (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo Hunny,

hier 3 Bilder vom Bachlauf unseres "alten" Teichs. Leider habe ich auf die Schnelle werde mehr noch bessere gefunden. Ich würde dir auch auf alle Fälle Folie empfehlen. Betrieben hatten wir ihn mit einer Oase Nautilus (Nennleistung 120 Ltr./Min). Du solltest den Bach so anlegen, dass es ein paar Bereiche gibt, die bei evtl. ausgeschalteter Pumpe nicht sofort leer laufen.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## hunny (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo Christoph,
sieht richtig toll aus! Woher hast Du die Steine? Liegen die da bei Euch rum oder muss man die Kaufen? 
Grüße Volker


----------



## Koipaar (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hallo Volker,

freut mich wenn es dir gefällt. Die Steine stammen zum Teil aus unserem Garten, nachdem wir hier eingezogen waren hatte ich den Garten komplett 50 cm tief umgegraben und gesiebt, danach hatten wir ca. 50% der benötigten Steine zusammen. Einen anderen Teil hatte ich von einem Winzer in der Umgebung bekommen und den Rest hatten wir uns am Rhein gesucht. Wir hätten sie aber auch kaufen können, hier am Rhein gibt es ein paar Anbieter. Aber selbst suchen erschien uns spannender und es war auch billiger. 

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## hunny (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf selber bauen?*

Hi,
ja gefällt mir sehr gut weil ich diese Art Steine sehr schön finde! Hier muss man die teuer kaufen. Hir findet man nur diese Runden :?

Wenn ich mal am Rhein bin werde ich auch welche sammeln


----------

